# SSG's Weapons.



## Zarvan

*Sub Machine Gun SMG-PK, PK1*
SMG PK is one of the most reliable & compact sub-machine guns in production at the Pakistan Ordnance Factories. Based on the Famous H&K delayed roller locked blowback system, this 9mm sub-machine gun can be employed for Close Quarter Battle (CQB) and is popular among para medics, military personnel, signal personnel, para jumpers, SSG officers on special duty, military police and civil law enforcing agencies. SMG-PK presents complete versatility and mobility coupled with the punching power of 9mm Para.

These SMGs come with universal carrying sling, spare magazines and option accessories.






TECHNICAL DATA
Calibre9 x 19 mm Para
Feed Device15 Rounds Magazine
Type of FireSingle & Automatic
Rate of Fire900 RPM
Muzzle Velocity375 m/sec
SightsRigid Front Sight & Rotary Rear Sight
Length of Weapon340 mm
Length of Barrel115 mm
Weight of Weapon2.0 kg

*SMG PK-1*
SMG PK-1 is also available with retractable butt stock and a standard pistol grip.


*SMG MP5A2, MP5P3*
The sub machine gun MP5 is a recoil operated, with stationary barrel and delayed roller locked bolt system. This is a magazine fed automatic weapon, can be shoulder-fired or from the hip. Ideal is use for close combat and para-military purposes.






TECHNICAL DATA
1
Calibre9mm x 19 Parabellum
2Feed device30 round, box magazine
3type of fireSemi-automatic and sustained
4Rate of fire800 RPM
5Muzzle velocity (Vo)400 metre/sec
6Muzzle energy (Eo)650 NM
7Sights25 M and 100 M Dioptre-Rotary
rear sight adjustable for windage and elevation
8Rifling6 grooves with constant right hand twist
9Length of Weapons
MP5A2680mm (Fixed butt stock)
MP5P3490mm (butt retracted)
660mm (But extended)
10Length of Barrel225 mm
11Width of Weapon50 mm
12Height of Weapon210 mm
13Weight of Weapon with
fixed butt stock and
without magazine2.54 kg
14Weight of empty
magazine of 30 ctge0.17 kg
15Weight of ctge0.012 kg
16Effective Range100 M
Note:
MP5P4 and P5 feature a burst control device and thus have a four position triggergroup. They are otherwise similar to MP5A2 and P3 respectively.
Packing
Each SMG in a polythene bag. 5 SMG in a cardbaord carton, two carton (10 SMG) in a wooden box:
Size of box97 x 61 x 45 cm
Weight of box66 kg
Colour & MarkingService brown with yellow/white stencilling

_


This probably is the image of the M82 - the earliest Barrett .50 caliber rifle._



_


M82A1 rifle, early version._



_


M82A1 rifle, current version._



_


M82A1 rifle displayed next to M16A2 rifle for size comparison.
(image source: book by A. G. Williams "Rapid Firepower", Airlife books, UK, 2000)_






_


M82A3 rifle, also known as M82A1M, latest version developed for US Army. Note the long Picatinny rail on the top of the receiver._





*Caliber*: .50 BMG (12.7 x 99mm)
*Operation*: Short Recoil, Semi-Automatic
*Overall Length*: 1448 mm
*Barrel Length*: 737 mm
*Feed Device*: 10 Round Detachable Box Magazine
*Sights*: 10X Telescopic
*Weight*: 12.9 kg empty
*Muzzle Velocity*: 854 m/s (M33 Ball)
*Max Effective Range*: 1800 meters
*Expected accuracy*: 1.5 - 2.0 MOA or better



The Barrett Firearms company was founded by the Ronnie Barrett for a single purpose of building semi-automatic rifles chambered for powerful .50BMG ammunition, originally developed for and used in  Browning M2HB heavy machine guns. Barrett began his work in early 1980s and first working rifles were available in 1982, hence the designation M82. Barrett continued to develop his rifle through 1980s, and developed improved M82A1 rifle by 1986. The first real success was the purchase of about 100 M82A1 rifles by the Sweden Army in 1989. Major success followed in 1990 - 1991, when US Military purchased numbers of the M82A1 during the operations Desert Shield and Desert Storm in Kuwait and Iraq. About 125 rifles were initially bought by US Marine Corps, orders from US Army and Air Force followed soon. The M82A1 isknown for US Military as the SASR - "Special Applications Scoped Rifle",and it was and still is used as an anti-materiel weapon and EOD (explosive ordnance disposal) tool. The long effective range along with high energy and availability of highly effective ammunition such as API and Raufoss M213 allows for effective operations against targets like radar cabins, trucks, parked aircrafts and soon. M82 also can be used to defeat enemy snipers or criminals from stand off range or when targets are behind the cover, but the anti-personnel work is not a major application for Barrett M82 (or any other .50BMG rifle, for that matter).

Further development led to the M82A2 bull-pup rifle (1987), which was designed to be fired from the shoulder, but did not succeed, and was soon dropped from production. The M82A2 was obviously designed as a cheap anti-helicopter weapon,suitable for use against highly mobile targets when fired from the shoulder. The latest derivative of the M82 family is the M82A1M rifle, adopted by USMC as the M82A3 SASR and bought in significant numbers. This rifle differs from M82A1 in that it have a full length Picatinny rail that allows a hugevariety of scopes and sighting devices to be mounted on the rifle. Other changes are addition of the rear monopod, slightly lightened mechanism and detachablebipod and muzzle brake. The Barrett M82 rifles were bought by various military and police countries from at least 30 countries, such as Belgium, Denmark, Finland, France, Greece,Italy, Mexico, Portugal, Saudi Arabia, Spain, Sweden, Turkey, UK, USA and others. The M82 also is widely used for civilian .50 caliber long range shooting competitions, being fired accurately out to 1000 yards (911 meters) and evenfurther.

As a side note I must point out that the Barrett M82A1 rifle was recently(2002) used as a platform for experimental OSW (Objective Sniper Weapon)prototype. The M82A1 rifle was fitted with shorter barrel of 25mm caliber, and fired low-velocity high explosive shells developed for 25mm OCSW automatic grenade launcher. The experimental OSW showed an increased effectiveness against various targets but the recoil was beyond the human limitations.

The M82 is a recoil operated, short barrel stroke, semi-automatic firearm.When gun is fired, barrel initially recoils for a short distance (about an inch- 25 mm) being securely locked by the rotating bolt. After the short travel a post on the bolt, engaged in the curved cam track in the receiver, turns bolt to unlock it from the barrel. As soon as the bolt unlocks, the accelerator arm strikes it back,transferring some part of the recoil energy of the barrel to the bolt to achieve the reliable cycling. Then barrel is stopped and the bolt continues back, to extract and eject a spent case. On its return stroke bolt strips the fresh cartridge from the box magazine and feeds it into the chamber and finally locks itself to the barrel. The striker also is cocked on the return stroke of the bolt. The gun is fed from the large detachable box magazines, that hold 10 rounds.

The receiver is made from two parts (upper and lower), stamped from sheet steel and connected by cross-pins. Heavy barrel is fluted to improve heat dissipation and save weight, and fitted with large and effective reactive muzzlebrake. On the earlier models the muzzle brakes were of round cross-section,latter M82 rifles are equipped with two chamber brakes of rectangular cross-section. M82A1 rifles are fitted with scope mount and a folding backup iron sights. M82 rifles are often equipped with Leupold M series 10X telescope sights. The M82A1M (USMC M82A3) rifles have long Picatinny accessory rail mounted on the top of the receiver, that can accept wide variety of scopes, day or night. Every M82 rifle is equipped with folding carrying handle and with a folding bipod (both are detachable on M82A3). M82A3 also fitted with the detachable rear monopod under the butt. The buttpad is fitted with soft recoil pad to further decrease the felt recoil. M82A1 and M82A3 rifles could be mounted on the M3 or M122 infantry tripods (originally intended for machine guns) or on vehicles using special Barrett soft-mount. M82A1 can be fitted with carry sling but according to those who carried it in the field, M82 is way too uncomfortable to be carried on sling due to excessive length and heavy weight. It is usually carried in special carry soft or hard case.

The M82A2 differed from M82A1 mostly in that the pistol grip along with trigger had been placed ahead of the magazine, and the buttpad has been placed below the receiver, just after the magazine. Additional forward grip was added below the receiver, and the scope mount has been moved forward too.








There are news that Pakistan is looking to replace its MP-5 Guns with which Gun that is un known

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

_


Colt M4 carbine, current issue model with removable carrying handle, left side_



_

 
Colt M4 carbine, current issue model with removable carrying handle, right side_



_


Colt M4 carbine, old version with fixed M16A2-style carrying handle and M203 grenade launcher_



_


Colt M4 carbine, current issue model with Trijicon ACOG telescope sight installed over the integral Picatinny rail and M203 grenade launche mounted onto the RIS forend._



_


Colt M4 carbine with Mk.18 CQBR upper receiver, fitted with Aimpoint red-dot sight and additional back-up iron sights (BUIS)_



_


THOR Global Defense Group TR-15 carbine, manufactured along the lines of US GI M4, but fitted with a number of accessories such as AAC silencer, Vltor rail forend and buttstock, and Trijicon ACOG 4X optical sight
image: THOR Global Defense Group_



_


image: THOR Global Defense Group_


Click here to see the the SOPMOD M4A1 kit (54 Kb JPEG, will open in new window)

*Caliber*: 5.56mm NATO
*Action:* Gas operated, rotating bolt
*Overall length*: 838 mm (stock extended); 757 mm (stock fully collapsed)
*Barrel length*: 370 mm
*Weight*: 2.52 kg without magazine; 3.0 kg with magazine loaded with 30 rounds
*Rate of fire*: 700 - 950 rounds per minute
*Maximum effective range*: 360 m

The Colt company developed various carbine versions of the basic AR-15 / M16rifle since 1970s. These carbines were intended for all markets - military, law enforcement, civilian. US Military (and some other armies, most notably - Israeli Self-Defense Forces) had adopted the Colt CAR-15 Commando and XM-177 carbines during the 1970s and 1980s. But early in 1990s the old idea of replacing the pistols in the hands of the troops with some more effective, shoulder fired weapon, rise again in the heads of the US Military. In fact, this idea can be dated back to the US M1 Carbine of 1941, but good ideas never die. So, in the 1994, US Army adopted the Colt Model 720 selective-fire carbine (basically, a shortened M16A2 rifle), as the US M4 Carbine. This weapon was intended to replace in service some M9 pistols, as well as some aged M3A1 submachine guns and some M16A2 rifles. New weapon was much more handy and comfortable to carry, than the long M16A2 rifle, so the US Special Operations Command (SOCOM) put its eye on the M4 as a possible universal weapon for all Special Operations community. For this purpose M4 was latter modified with the M16A3-style flat-top receiver with integral Picatinny-type accessory rail instead of the M16A2/M4-type integral carrying handle. This modificatin retained the M4 index. The only difference between the M4A1 and M4 is that its trigger unit of M4A1 is modified to fire full-auto instead of the three shots bursts in M4. Specially for the SOCOM M4A1s US Naval Surface Warfare Center developed a SOPMOD M4 kit, that consisted of the M4A1 carbine equipped with Rail Interface System (RIS) instead of the standard handguards. The kit also includes a variety of the add-on goodies, such as various sights (ACOG 4X telescopic, ACOG Reflex red-dot, detachable back-up open sights), laser pointers (visible and infra-red), detachable sound suppressor (silencer), modified M203 40mm grenade launcher (with shortened barrel and improved sights). The kit also included a detachable front grip and tactical light.

At the present time, the M4 carbine is used as a front-line weapon by US Army, Marine Corps and SOCOM operators in Iraq and Afghanistan. Combat experience with thos weapon resulted in update program, which will, as of now (mid-2010) following steps. First, Army wanted to install heavier barrel to allow more sustained firepower, combined with full-automatic mode of fire instead of 3-round burst, and ambidextrous safety/selector switch. Second stage will see improved rail adapter and a new, improved bolt carrier, and a possible third stage will include change of operating system (most probably, from direct gas to the gas piston).

At the present time, the Colt company still is the the prime M4 carbine manufacturer for US Armed forces, but many other companies build similar "milspec" weapons for other US and foreign customers, such as government and private security organizations, law enforcement etc. To name just few, M4-type carbines are manufactured by Bushmaster Firearms, Olympic Arms, THOR Global Defense Group and others

Technical description.
The M4 carbine differs from the M16A2 rifle only by having a shorter barrel and a telescoped, 4-position buttstock. The M4A1 is a similar modification of the M16A3 rifle, so for general technical description please refer to the M16 articleon this site.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

_


British Army L96A1 sniper rifle._



_


Accuracy International Arctic Warfare (AI AW 7,62) 7.62x51 sniper rifle._



_


Accuracy International Arctic Warfare Folding (AI AWF 7,62) 7.62x51 sniper rifle, with buttstock folded._



_


Accuracy International Arctic Warfare Magnum Folding (AI AWM F 300WM) .300 Winchester Magnum / 7.62x63 sniper rifle._



_


Accuracy International Arctic Warfare Police (AI AWP 7,62) 7.62x51 sniper rifle.
photo: Zack Smith_



*Caliber*: L96, AW, AW Police, AW Folding:7.62x51mmNATO (.308 win); Super Magnum: .338 Lapua (8.60x70mm), .300 Win Mag,7mm Rem Mag
*Operation*: Bolt Action
*Length*: 1270mm
*Barrel lenght*:686mm (.338 Lapua), 660mm (.300 and 7mm)
*Weight*:6.8kg empty without telescope
*Magazine Capacity*:5 round box magazine
*Maximum Effective Range*:ca. 800 meters for 7.62mm NATO variants, 1100+ meters for Magnumvariants



In early 1980's British Army started the search forthe replacement ofthe agingL42 Enfield sniper rifles. Main compettitors were britishcompanies Parker-Hale with their Model 82 bolt action rifle, andAccuracy International, with their PM rifle. Eventually, PM rifle wonthe competition and was accepted by British Army under the designationof L96.
One of the most notorious features of the PM rifle was designof the stock. Instead of the solid polymer or wooden stock, PM / L96 rifle usedhollow polymer stock, made from two halves and assembled aroundaluminium bedding block, that extends through entire stock lenght. L96 alsowas equipped with backup iron sights.
In mid-1980s Swedish armed forces began their own quest for the newsniperrifle, which could survive cold and harsh nordic environments. The AIagainbecome the winner in this race with improved L96 design, named "ArcticWarfare". In 1988 Swedish forces adopted AW rifle in 7.62mm NATOchamberingunder the designation of PSG 90. British Army, in its turn, alsoadopted this improved design under the designation of L96A1, as well asmany other militaries and Law Enforcement agencies around the world. In1998, the Bundeswehr (Germany Army) also adopted the AW Super Magnumrifle chambered in .300 Winchester magnum (German caliber designationis 7.62x67mm) as Scharfschutzengewehre (sniper rifle - german) G22.

Built by Accuracy International of Portsmuth, England, thisline of rifles is among the best in the World of sniper rifles today.This rifle can shot less than 2" (51mm) groups at the distances of 600yards (550m), using boat-tail match ammunition. Arctic Warfare is aline of 5 rifles. Original Arctc Warfare was designed for the Britishmilitary. It gained its designation by special anti-icing features,allowing sniping operations to be carried out under Arctic conditionsas low as -40C (-104F)! Other models are Police (AWP), Suppressed(AWS), Folding (AWF) and Super Magnum (AW SM). Three first riflesdesigned for 7.62mm NATO ammunition, while Super Magnum can bechambered in .338 Lapua Magnum, .300 Winchester Magnum and 7mmRemington Magnum. AW has a 26" (660mm) barrel, AWP has 24" (609mm). AWSM barrels available in lentths from 24" (609mm) to 27" (686mm). Thestandart scopes supplied by Accuracy International areSmidt&Bender 3-12X variable or the Leupold Mark 4 fixed 10Xscope.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

_


Type 56 assault rifle with machined (milled) receiver_



_


Type 56 assault rifle with stamped steel receiver_



_


Type 56-1 assault rifle with bottom-folding stock and bayonet in opened (combat)position_



_


Type 56-2 assault rifle with side-folding stock; note that bayonet is discardedalong with its integral mounting_



_


Type 56-1S semi-automatic rifle in 5,56x45 / .223 Remington caliber (export-only"civilian" version)_



_


Type 56C compact assault rifle, with side-folding stock, short barrel and 20-round magazine_





*Caliber*: 7.62x39 mm
*Action:* Gas operated, rotating bolt
*Overall length*: 874 mm
*Barrel length*: 414 mm
*Weight*: 3.80 kg
*Magazine capacity*: 30 rounds
*Rate of fire*: 650 rounds per minute



During the early post-WW2 period, the newly established Peoples Republic of China was a close "friend" to the Soviet Union, so it was natural for the much less advanced country to adopt the weapons of a more advanced ally. In 1956, the Chinese military adopted two Soviet designs, both carrying the same Type 56 designation, and both being chambered for Soviet 7.62 x 39 ammunition. One was the semi-automatic Simonov SKS carbine, the other was the Kalashnikov AK-47 assault rifle. Both weapons were made in large numbers and used by the PLA (Peoples Liberation Army of China), as well as exported into various countries. The original Type 56 assault rifle was an almost exact copy of the Soviet  AK-47, with its milled receiver.Later on, Chinese designers switched to AKM-type stamped receivers, under the same Type 56 designation. The only notable differences were the markings in Chinese instead of Russian, and the folding non-detachable spike-shaped bayonets, which replaced the original detachable knife-bayonets of Soviet origin.
During early 1980s PLA adopted a new assault rifle of domestic origin, known as Type81, which gradually replaced Type 56 rifles in front-line service. Despite of that fact, Type 56 rifles are still manufactured by Chinese state arms factories in a variety of versions, for export purposes. NORINCO corporation also sells "civilian" versions of the Type 56 rifles, semi-automatic only and in several calibers, including 7,62x39 M43 and 5.56x45 / .223 Remington.
Another interesting note is that Chinese designers produced a compact version of the Type 56 rifle, known as Type 56C. It is apparently still in service with PLA, despite the fact that its full-size "brothers" have long been retired from general PLA service.

Type 56 is a gas operated, selective fire weapon. The receiver is machined from steel in early versions, the two lugged bolt locks into receiver walls. Later models, however, were made with stamped-steel AKM-type receivers, but retained the same Type 56 designation. The Type 56 has AK-47-style controls with a reciprocating charging handle and a massive safety / fire selector lever on the right side of the receiver. The furniture is made from wood, and a compact version with an underfolding metal buttstock is also available (designation is Type 56-1). Alternatively, a version with side-folding buttsock is produced as Type 56-2. The only visible difference from the Soviet AK-47 is a permanently attached spike bayonet, which folds under the barrel when not in use.
Some sources said that quality of those guns was worse than of Soviet original ones. Most notably, at least some Type 56 rifles lacked the chrome plating in the barrel and gas system area, and thus were much less resistant to corrosion.


















Pakistan has done some serious up gradation to this gun but that features are not confirmed yet but from pictures its quite clear that Gun is heavily upgraded

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

*Dragunov SVD Sniper Rifle (USSR/Russia)*
_


Original SVD rifle with wooden furniture, right side._



_


Original SVD rifle withwooden furniture, left side._



_


SVD rifle, major parts and assemblies._



_


SVD-S rifle with foldingbutt and polymer furniture._



_


Russian-madehunting version of the SVD, the 7,62x54R Tigr (Tiger) rifle withnew-style plastic SVD furniture. Note that there's no bayonet lug onthe barrel._



_


Foreign SVD clones andlook-alikes: top to bottom Al Kadesih rifle (Iraq), Type 85 rifle(China) and FPK rifle (Romania). Note that only two former rifles aretrue clones of SVD; the latter one, FPK in fact is a modified Kalashnikov AK riflerestyled to look like SVD and chambered for 7,62x54R._



*Caliber*:7.62x54R
*Operation*: gas operated, short stroke, rotatingbolt; semi-automatic
*Weight*: 4.31kg empty with telescope
*Length*: 1225 mm
*Barrel Length*: 620 mm
*Capacity*:10 round detachable box magazine



Dragunov SVD wasdesigned not as a "standard" sniper rifle in its Western meaning of theterm. In fact, main role ofthe SVD in Soviet / Russian Army is to extend effective range of fireof every infantry squad up to about 600 meters and to provide specialfiresupport. SVD is a lightweight and quite accurate (for it's class)rifle, cabable of semi-auto fire. First request for new sniper riflewas issued in 1958. In 1963 SVD (SnaiperskayaVintovka Dragunova, orDragunov Sniper Rifle) was accepted by Soviet Military. SVD can use anykind of standard 7.62x54R ammo, but primary round is speciallydeveloped for SVD sniper-grade cartridge with steel-core bullet.Every infantry squad in the Russian (Soviet) army had one man with SVD.
SVD rifle is extremely reliable in all conditions, and designed forheavy use. It hasbackup adjustable iron sights as a standard option, as well as abayonetmount (standard AK-47 bayonet type).
Latest modernization incorporate rugged polymer stock. Also, formounted and airborne troopsa special variant was developed with folding buttsock andshortened barrel (590 mm).New flash hider/muzzle brake also installed.

It mustbe noted that several countries produced SVD copies or look-alikes. Ofthose, the "true" clones (rifles that have similar internal design) areIraqui Al Kadesih rifle and Chinese Type 85 (in 7,62x54R) and NDM-86(in 7,62x51 NATO). Others, such as Romanian Romak FPK or YugoslavianZastava M76, are only look-alikes as their internal design is differentand usually based on KalsshnikovAK assault rifle. Russia also produces a civilan version ofthe SVD, known as "Tigr" (Tiger), in 7,62x54R and 7,62x51 (.308 Win).This usually has shorter barrel, although it is available inseveral different versions. Older hunting version of the SVD, the"Medved" (Bear) is no longer produced and is quite scarce.

DragunovSVD is gas-operated, semi-automatic rifle. It uses short-stroke gaspiston, and gas chamber has a two-position manual gas regulator. Barrelis locked by rotating bolt with three lugs. Receiver is machined fromsteel block. The safety is somewhat reminiscent in its appearance tothat of Kalashnikov AKassault rifle, although internal design of thetrigger unit is different, and there's no provisions for full automaticfire. Trigger unit is assembled on a separate removable base that alsoincorporates a trigger guard. The second, smaller lever, located on theright side of receiver behind the safety, is a receiver cover catch,and is sued to disassemble the gun. Standard furniture includes askeletonized wooden butt and a removable wooden handguard. Lateproduction models may feature polymer handguards and, sometimes,polymer skeletonized butt. The short SVD-S rifle is fitted withseparate pistol grip, made of plastic, and a side-folding metallicbutt. All SVD rifles are fitted with adjustable open sights, as well asproprietary side rail mount, which will accept telescopic or IR sightson quick-detachable mounts. Standard telescope sight is the 4X fixedmagnification PSO-1 with range-finding reticle. SVD rifles also areissued with carrying sling, cleaning kit and other accessories. Astandard AK-typebayonet can be installed on the barrel.
Modern Firearms - Dragunov SVD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

_


Steyr AUG A1 in standard rifle configuration (military green colour)_



_


The drawing of the Steyr AUG prototype (circa 1974). From original patent. Notethe open sights instead of the latter built-in telescope sights_



_


Same prototype drawing, major components: barrel group, receiver, plastic housing with magazine and trigger group (from top to bottom)_







_


Steyr AUG A1 Carbine (police black colour)_



_


Steyr AUG A2 with Carbine configuration (shorter barrel) and with Picatinny-type rail installed instead of standard telescope sight_



_


Steyr AUG A3 Carbine with 16inch barrel and optional forward grip / tactical flashlight and telescope sight_



_


Steyr AUG A3 Carbine with 16inch barrel and special 40mm grenade launcher;grenade launcher sight is attached to the top of removable telescopic riflesight_



_


Steyr AUG A3 in Sniper configuration, with heavier and longer 20inch barrel,detachable bipod and long-range telescopic sight_



_


Comparison of various AUG barrels, from top to bottom: LMG/heavy barrel with bipod;standard rifle barrel; carbine barrel; SMG barrel._



Click here to see the cross-section ofthe Steyr AUG rifle (58 Kb JPEG, will open in the new window)



*Caliber*: 5.56mm NATO (.223rem)
*Action:* Gas operated, rotating bolt
*Overall length*: 805 mm (with standard 508 mm barrel)
*Barrel length*: 508 mm (also 350 mm SMG, 407 mm Carbine or 621 mm LMG heavy barrel)
*Weight*: 3.8 kg unloaded (with standard 508 mm barrel)
*Magazines*: 30 or 42 rounds box magazines
*Rate of fire*: 650 rounds per minute
*Effective range of fire*: 450-500 meters with standard assault rifle barrel



The Steyr AUG (Armee Universal Gewehr - Universal Army Rifle) had been indevelopment since the late 1960s, as a replacement for venerable but obsolete Stg.58 (FN FAL) battle rifles for Austrian army. It was developed by the Austrian Steyr-Daimler-Puch company (now the Steyr-Mannlicher AG & Co KG) in close conjunction with Austrian Army. The major design is attributed to the three men - Horst Wesp, Karl Wagner and Karl Möser, who developed most of the rifle features. From the Austrian Office of Military Technology the project was supervised by the Colonel Walter Stoll. The new rifle has been adopted by the Austrian Army in 1977, as the Stg.77 (Assault rifle, model of 1977), and production began in 1978. Since then, the AUG gained serious popularity, being adopted by the armed forces of Australia, Austria, New Zealand, Oman, Malaysia, Saudi Arabia, Ireland and some others. It also was widely purchased by various security and law enforcement agencies worldwide, including the US Coastal Guard. The Steyr AUG can be considered as the most commercially successful bullpup assault rifle to date. Since the 1997, the Steyr-Mannlicher produced an updated version of the AUG, the AUG A2.
In around 2005, Steyr-Mannlicher introduced the most recent version of AUG, the AUG A3. This version is characterized by addition of four Picatinny-type accessory rails - one at the top of the receiver, and three around the barrel, in front of the receiver - at both sides and below it. Therefore there AUG A3 has no standard / integral sighting equipment; instead, any open, telescope or night vision sights can be installed on the upper rail, using appropriate mountings. Lower rail can be used to mount various attachments like tactical front grips, flash-lights, and a specially designed 40mm grenade launcher. Side rails can be used for equipment like laser-aiming devices.

Some said that the AUG rifle was revolutionary in many respects when it first appeared, but this is not true. In fact, the AUG is a clever combination of the various previously known ideas, assembled into one sound, reliable and aesthetically attractive package. Let's look at this a little closer. Bullpup configuration: The Steyr AUG is not a first military bullpup ever devised. In fact, British Enfield EM-2 and Soviet Korobov TKB-408 bullpup assault rifles precede the AUG by some 25-30 years. The French  FAMAS bullpup also appeared on the scene at the very same time, as the AUG did. Plasticfirearm housing: Another Soviet experimental bullpup design, Korobov TKB-022, had the plastic housing as early as in 1962, and the  FAMAS rifle, again, has this same feature at the same time as AUG did. Telescope sight as a standard: The British  EM-2bullpup rifle of late 1940s, as well as the experimental Canadian FN FALprototypes of early 1950s, also featured a low-magnification telescope sights as their prime sighting equipment. A modular design: First systems, consisting of various firearms based on the same receiver and action (automatic rifle, light machine gun, carbine) were originally developed in 1920s in France by Rossignol and in Soviet Russia by Fedorov. Considering all said above, one must agree that the AUG was a logical development of various well known ideas,and a really successful one.

In general, the AUG is known for good ergonomics,decent accuracy and a good reliability.

Technical description.
The Steyr AUG is a gas operated, magazine fed, selective fire rifle of bullpup layout.

AUG is built around the aluminium casting receiver, with steel reinforcement inserts. One such insert is used to provide the locking to the removable barrels and the rotating bolt, thus relieving the receiver from most of the firing stress. Other inserts are used as a bearings for the bolt carrier guide rods.

The AUG uses a short piston stroke, gas operated action, with the gas piston mounted inside the compact gas block, which is fixed to the barrel. The gas cylinder is offset to the right from the barrel. Gas piston has its own return spring, contained inside the gas block. The gas system features a three positions gas regulator, which allows for two open positions (for normal and fouled conditions) and one closed position (for launching the rifle grenades). The gas block also contains a barrel fix / release lock and a front grip hinge. Each barrel has eight lugs, that lock into the steel insert in the receiver, and there's four basic barrel patterns for the AUG: standard rifle barrel is 508 mm (~20 in) long. "Compact" or "Submachine gun" barrel is 350 mm (13.8 in) long, "Carbine" barrel is 407 mm (16 in) long, and the heavy / LMG (light machine gun) barrel is 621 mm (24.4 in) long. On each rifle barrels can be exchanged in the matter of seconds. Each barrel is fitted with the flash hider, and the heavy 621 mm barrel also is fitted with lightweight folding bipods. There's no bayonet lug on Austrian service rifles, but it can be installed if required.

Barrel replacement procedure, as noted above, takes only few seconds (assuming that the shooter has the spare barrel handy). To remove the barrel, one must take off the magazine, and clear the rifle by operating the cocking handle. Then, grasp the barrel by the front grip, push the barrel retaining button at the gas block, and rotate the barrel and pull it out of the rifle. To install a new barrel, simply push the barrel down into the front of the receiver all the way and then rotate it until it locks. The rifle now is ready to be loaded and fired.

The bolt system consists of the bolt carrier, which has two large hollow guide rods, attached to its forward part. The left rod also serves as a link to the charging handle, and the right rod serves as the action rod, which transmits the impulse from the gas piston to the bolt carrier. The rotating bolt has 7 locking lugs, claw extractor and a plunger-type spring loaded ejector. Standard bolt has its extractor on the right side, to facilitate right-side ejection, but the left-side bolts (with mirrored positions of extractor and ejector) are available for those who need left-side ejection. The two return springs are located behind the bolt carrier, around the two string guide rods, that are located inside the bolt carrier guide rods. The cocking handle is located at the left side of the gun and normally does not reciprocate when gun is fired, but it can be solidly engaged to the bolt group if required by depressing the small button on the charging handle. On the latest AUG A2 variant, the charging handle was made folding up and of slightly different shape. The AUG action features a bolt stop device, that holds the bolt group open after the last round of ammunition from the magazine is fired. To release the bolt after the magazine replacement, one must pull the charging handle.

The hammer unit is made as a separate assembly and almost entirely of plastic (including the hammer itself). Only springs and pins are steel. The hammer unit is located in the butt and is linked to the sliding trigger by the dual trigger bars. The safety is of the cross-bolt, push-button type and located above the pistol grip. There's no separate fire mode selector on the AUG rifles. Instead, the trigger itself is used to control the mode of fire. Pulling it half the way back will produce single shots, while the full pull will produce automatic fire. The enlarged triggerguard encloses the whole hand and allows the gun to be fired in winter gloves or mittens.

The standard sighting equipment of the Steyr AUG rifle is the 1.5X telescope sight, with aiming reticle made as a circle. This circle is so dimensioned so its visible inner diameter is equal to the visible height of the standing man at 300 meters range. The adjustment knobs on the sight are used only for zeroing. The sight housing, which is integral to the receiver on the AUG A1 models, also features an emergency backup iron sights at the top of the telescope sight housing. Some early production AUG rifles of A1 pattern were fitted with receivers that had an integral scope mounts. On the AUG A2 models, the standard scope mount can be quickly removed and replaced by the Picatinny-type mounting rail.

The housing of the AUG rifles, integral with the pistol handle and triggerguard, is made from the high impact-resistant polymer, and is usually of green (military) or black (police) colour. The housing has two symmetrical ejection ports, one of which is always covered by the plastic cover. The rubber-coated buttplate is detachable and, when removed, opens the access to the rifle internals, including the hammer unit and the bolt group. The buttplate is held in position by the cross-pin, which also serves a s a rear sling swivel attachment point.

The AUG is fed from the detachable box magazines, that hold 30 (standard rifle) or 42 (light machine gun) rounds. The magazines are made from semi-translucent, strong polymer. The magazine release button is located behind the magazine port and is completely ambidextrous (some said that it is equally NOT comfortable for either hand use).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Glock 17 pistol, 1st generation






Glock 17 pistol, 2nd generation






Glock 17 pistol, 3rd generation






Glock 17 pistol, 4th generation






Glock 18 pistol (select-fire)






family of 9x19mm Glock pistols. .40SW and .357SIG pistols are of same dimensions






family of .45ACP Glock pistols. 10mm Auto pistols are of same dimensions






family of 9x17mm (.380ACP) Glock pistols.






X-ray photo of the typical Glock pistol. Note that most of its construction is made of highly contrast steel, easily detectable by X-ray, magnetic and other sensors



_9mm Glock pistols_

*Glock 17*

*Glock 19*

*Glock 26*

*Glock 34*

Trigger type

Safe action

Caliber

9x19

Weight, empty

625 g

595 g

560 g

650 g

Length

204 mm

187 mm

165 mm

224 mm

Barrel length

114 mm

102 mm

88 mm

135 mm

Capacity

17 rounds

15 rounds

10 rounds

17 rounds





_9x17mm / .380ACP Glock pistols_



*Glock 25*

*Glock 28*

*Glock 42*

Trigger type

Safe action

Caliber

9x17mm / .380ACP

Weight, empty

570 g

529 g

390 g

Length

187 mm

165 mm

151 mm

Barrel length

102 mm

88 mm

83 mm

Capacity

15 rounds

10 rounds

6 rounds





_.357SIG Glock pistols_



*Glock 31*

*Glock 32*

*Glock 33*

Trigger type

Safe action

Caliber

.357SIG (9x22mm)

Weight, empty

660 g

610 g

560 g

Length

204mm

187mm

165mm

Barrel length

114 mm

102 mm

88 mm

Capacity

15 rounds

13 rounds

9 rounds







_.40S&W Glock pistols_



*Glock 22*

*Glock 23*

*Glock 27*

*Glock 35*

Trigger type

Safe action

Caliber

.40S&W (10x22mm)

Weight, empty

650 g

600 g

560 g

695 g

Length

204mm

187mm

165mm

224mm

Barrel length

114 mm

102 mm

88 mm

135 mm

Capacity

15 rounds

13rounds

9 rounds

15 rounds





_10mm Auto Glock pistols_



*Glock 20*

*Glock 29*

Trigger type

Safe action

Caliber

10mm Auto (10x25)

Weight, empty

785 g

700 g

Length

209mm

177mm

Barrel length

117 mm

96 mm

Capacity

15rounds

10rounds



_.45GAP Glock pistols_



*Glock 37*

*Glock 38*

*Glock 39*

Trigger type

Safe action

Caliber

.45GAP (11.43x19)

Weight, empty

735 g

685 g

548 g

Length

204mm

187mm

165mm

Barrel length

114 mm

102 mm

88 mm

Capacity

10 rounds

8 rounds

6 rounds





_.45ACP Glock pistols_



*Glock 21*

*Glock 30*

*Glock 36*

*Glock 41*

Trigger type

Safe action

Caliber

.45ACP

Weight, empty

745 g

680 g

570 g

765 g

Length

209mm

177mm

177mm

226mm

Barrel length

117 mm

96 mm

96 mm

135 mm

Capacity

13 rounds

10 rounds

6 rounds

13 rounds





In 1980, the Austrian army announced trials with the intention of obtaining a new military handgun, to replace the obsolescent Walther P38 pistols.

Participants in the trials included such designs as the Steyr GB, Heckler & Koch P7M13, SIG-Sauer P220 and P225, Beretta 92S, and the previously unheard of Glock model 17. In 1982 the Austrian army officially adopted the brand new Glock 17 as the _Pistole 80_ (Р80), and starting from 1986 Glock pistols gradually replaced the older P38 in military service. And in the following years, thanks to unorthodox design and aggressive marketing, Glock pistols became one of the most popular combat handguns, being adopted by numerous military and law enforcement forces worldwide.



The creation of the Glock 17 pistol is a very interesting and successful attempt to develop a firearm using the “clean sheet” concept. Instead of adopting an existing design to meet the requirements, Gaston Glock, owner of a relatively small company Glock GmbH, called for the best designers and experts and asked them to create an ideal pistol. It was clear that the Austrian Army wanted a defensive pistol – simple, reliable, lightweight and inexpensive. The Glock team accordingly created what would be called the most utilitarian pistol of recent decades. The low weight was achieved by using a polymer frame – a solution probably borrowed from the Austrian Stg.77 (Steyr AUG) assault rifle, adopted in 1978. Simplicity of operation combined with a minimum number of parts were achieved by using patented “safe action” trigger system, which has no manual safeties.

After initial success with the basic Glock 17 pistol and its smaller counterpart, the Glock 19 (which appeared in 1988), Glock company developed and brought to market a large number of models, based on the same basic design and available in every major caliber from 9x17 Browning up to 10mm Auto and .45ACP and in a variety of configurations, from subcompact concealed carry models to full-size service models and long-slide sport pistols.



There are four generations of production Glock pistols.

*First generation* lasted between 1986 and 1990, and included only the Glock 17 and 19 pistols.

*Second generation* pistols, which also included pistols chambered for .357SIG, .40 S&W, 10mm Auto and .45 ACP, had slightly different frames with textured grips.

*Third generation* entered production in 1998, when pistols received integral accessory rails below the barrel, finger-grooved grips and improved extractors which also serve as a loaded chamber indicators.

*Fourth generation*, introduced in 2010, offered grips with replacement backstraps, enlarged magazine release buttons which can be installed on either side of the gun, and some minor internal improvements.



It must be noted that while many experts describe Glock pistols as having a “revolutionary design”, in fact it was the result of carefully considered evolution, incorporating previously-known solutions into one extremely practical, rugged package. For example, polymer pistol frames had been known for ten years before the introduction of the Glock 17 (i.e. Heckler-Koch VP70 pistol); automated safeties built into the trigger were known from the 1930s (Sauer Model 30 pistol), and pre-cocked firing pins from the first decade of the 20thCentury (Roth-Steyr M1907).

While extreme ruggedness, affordable price and ease of use made Glock pistols top sellers for three decades, they also had few issues. The first was ergonomics – the Glock pistol was originally designed for Army use, and was intended to be an “one size fits all” proposition. In fact, the square-shaped grip of the typical full-size Glock is of less than ideal shape, at least for many shooters, the author included. This issue was corrected recently with introduction of the 4th Generation Glock pistols.

The second issue is the famed “safe-action” trigger. There have been quite a few accidental and negligent discharges with Glock pistols, because of the lack of any manual safeties combined with a relatively low trigger pull weight. Upgrades such as the “New York trigger pack”, which included heavier springs, did helped a little, but in this configuration there were few advantages over the other pistols with DAO triggers, which were as safe to fire as upgraded Glocks, but allowed a rapid second strike in the case of a misfire. Of course, the basic reason for these accidents was insufficient training of the users involved, but it is customary for most people to blame tools for operator errors.



Glock pistols are short recoil operated, locked breech weapons, except for two models (Glock 25 and 28), which are chambered for low-power 9x17 Browning (.380ACP) ammunition, and use a blowback action. The barrel is locked into the slide by a single large lug, which engages the ejection window in the top of the slide. Unlocking upon recoil is achieved by a single cam-shaped lug, which interacts with the steel insert, molded into the polymer frame. The same insert also holds the slide rails, which cannot be replaced in the frame in the case of wear or damage. The patented “safe-action” trigger system has a firing pin, with the mainspring being preloaded during the reloading cycle. The full cocking of the striker is achieved only by the pull of the trigger. There are no manual safeties on Glock pistols. Automated safeties include the trigger safety, which blocks the trigger if it is not pulled properly, the firing pin block, and the out-of-battery disconnector, which does not permit fire if the barrel is not fully locked to the slide. Double-stack, single feed magazines are made from polymer, the standard magazine capacity for the Glock 17 being 17 9mm rounds, with extended magazines available in 19 and 33 round capacity. Compact and most sub-compact models normally are supplied with shorter magazines, but can accept longer magazines of the same caliber (i.e. Glock 19 would accept magazines from Glock 17). Some sub-compact “Slim line” Glock pistols, such as Model 36 or Model 42, use single stack magazines which are not interchangeable with other models. The standard sights are fixed, with the rear sight dovetailed to the frame. Latest generation pistols also feature integral accessory rails on the frame, below the barrel.



Glock 18 pistols, which are about the only full-auto capable pistols currently made in the world, have slightly different dimensions of slide to frame rails, so the Glock 18 slide with its fire selector mechanism cannot be installed on any other 9mm frame. However, several companies now offer add-on modules, which can convert any Glock pistol to selective fire. Such modules are usually installed at the rear of the slide, replacing the rear slide plate, while original Glock 18 pistols have a fire mode selector mounted on the left side of the slide.
Modern Firearms - Glock
*Pakistan mainly uses Glock 17 and Glock 26 *

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

_Beretta 92 - basic model with frame mounted safety._







_Beretta 92S - model with early style slide mounted safety and magazine release. Pachmayr grips._







_Beretta 92SB-C - compact model ._











_Beretta 92FS Inox (stainless steel)._







_Beretta 92FS Brigadier - with heavy slide._







_Beretta 92FS Elite - with heavy but slightly shortened slide._







_Beretta 92FS-C - Compact._







_Beretta 92 Vertec with modified grip and integral accessory rail under the barrel._







_Beretta 90two - latest variant with restyled slide, interchangeable modular grip panels, and protective cover installed over integral accessory rail under the barrel._







_Beretta 92FS fieldstripped into major parts._



Buy Beretta pistols and accessories at Impact Guns online store

*Characteristics*

*Caliber*: 9x19mm Luger/Para; also .40SW in Mod.96 and 9x21mm IMI in mod.98
*Action*: Double action
*Overall Length*: 217 mm (197 mm Compact versions)
*Barrel Length*: 125 mm (109 mm Compact versions)
*Weight Unloaded*: 950-975 grams, depending on model
*Capacity*: 15 rounds (all 92 and 98 models except compact); 13 rounds (92 Compact); 11 rounds (mod.96 in .40SW); 8 rounds (92 Compact type M)



Originally designed for the Italian army and police, the Model 92 pistols earned most of their fame (both good and bad) as the standard sidearm of the US military. It was developed between 1970 and 1975 as a possible replacement for ageing Beretta M951 pistol, and entered production in Italy in 1976.
First adopted by the Brazilian army in 1977, this pistol was later adopted in Italy in its Model 92S, “SB”, and finally “F” modifications. The US military adopted the Model 92SB-F (later renamed to model 92F) in 1985, as a result of the highly controversial XM9 trials. In the late 1980s and 1990s, these pistols were also adopted in France. It must be noted that, while being entirely adequate as a combat pistol, the Beretta 92 is somewhat bulky for its caliber and magazine capacity, thus less suitable for users with average or smaller hands. Other than the basic 9mm, Beretta also makes these pistols in other calibers, such as .40 S&W (model 96) and 9x21 IMI (Model 98, available for civilian users in certain European countries, including Italy). Beretta also makes a wide variety of models based on the same design; these include not only variations in finishes and sights, but also different trigger types (DA/SA, DA/SA with decock only, DAO, DAO with manual safety).

Beretta 92 pistols are short-recoil operated, locked-breech weapons with an aluminium frame. The locking system is of the Walther type, with a vertically-tilting locking piece located below the breech area of the barrel. The trigger is double-action, with an exposed hammer. Original Model 92 pistols had a frame-mounted safety which was applied only when hammer was cocked; all subsequent pistols (except for some limited production civilian-only sporting models) either had a slide-mounted safety lever or no safety lever at all. On some pistols, such as the Model 92G adopted in France, the levers do not lock themselves in the lowered position but return to the “fire” position once released – their function is limited only to safe decocking of the hammer. Some other models, such as the Model 92D, are double-action-only pistols with no manual safety or decocker. All pistols of current production are fitted with an automatic firing pin block safety. Magazines are double stack, with the magazine release button located in the base of the trigger-guard on all 92-series pistols made since 1981. Sights on service models are of fixed type, with a dovetailed rear blade, usually with high-contrast inserts.
With the introduction of the Model 92FS in the late 1980s, another unusual safety feature was fitted in the form of an enlarged head to the hammer pin. The purpose of this safety is to prevent the rear of the slide from flying back into the firer’s face in the case of the slide failure. This happened several times during the earlier years of Model 92F service in US military, apparently because of metallurgical problems, combined with the “built-in” weak points in the slide where the locking block cuts are made. Recognizing these weak points, the US INS (Immigration and Naturalization Service) requested Beretta to make their model 96 (.40 S&W caliber version of Model 92) with reinforced slides. This resulted in appearance of the Model 96 Brigadier pistols, and, later on, the same modification was applied to 9mm pistols, available as Model 92 Brigadier. Beretta also produced a number of compact versions of their basic, full-size Model 92 variations. These compact versions had shortened grips, slides and barrels; Compact Type M versions also featured single-stack magazines with appropriately thinned grips. At the present time, Beretta no longer makes Compact versions of the Model 92; in the firm's product line these were replaced by the entirely different Model 8000 Cougar pistols.

Below is a brief list of most important modifications and versions produced in the 92-series over last 30 years.
*Beretta 92S* (1976) – first modification of the basic model 92, with non-ambidextrous slide-mounted safety/decocker and magazine release button set low in the left grip panel. It was replaced in production by the Model 92SB.
*Beretta 92SB* (1981) – further evolution of model 92S, initially designated Model 92S-1, later designated 92SB with the introduction of the firing pin block. The manual safety is ambidextrous, the magazine release relocated to the base of the trigger-guard. Discontinued since 1991.
*Beretta 92SB-C* (1981) – Compact version of the model 92SB. Overall length was 197 mm, barrel length 103 mm, magazine capacity 13 rounds (also accepted standard 15-round magazines).
*Beretta 92SB-C type M *(1983) – slimmer version of the model 92SB-C, with a single-stack magazine which held only 8 rounds.
*Beretta 92F* (1984) – initially designated 92SB-F, later renamed 92F. Evolved from the Model 92SB during American XM9 trials, with a slightly reshaped grip and trigger-guard, also a different finish. The barrel bore and chamber are chrome-plated.
*Beretta 92G* (1989)- the so called "Gendarmerie" version, created at the request of the Gendarmerie Nationale de France. Also manufactured under licence in France by GIAT Industries as the PA MAS G1. The pistol is the same as the model 92F except for the operations of the lever, which lost its safety lock function and is used only to safely decock the hammer.
*Beretta 92FS* (1989) – a minor modification of the Model 92F, with an enlarged hammer pin head which prevents the slide from flying back in the case of breakage. Presently, all US M9 pistols are modified to 92FS standard.
*Beretta 92FS-C* (1989) – compact version of the Model 92FS, similar in dimensions to earlier model 92SB-C. No longer made.
*Beretta 92FS-C type M *(1989) – single-stack version of Model 92FS-C, magazine capacity 8 rounds. No longer made.
*Beretta 92DS* (1990) – Double Action Only version of the Model 92FS, with spurless hammer and manual safety.
*Beretta 92D* (1990) Double Action Only version of the Model 92FS, with spurless hammer and no manual safety levers.
*Beretta 92FS Brigadier* (1996) – version of the Model 92FS with a reinforced, thickened slide; another change is that the front sight is not integral to the slide, but is dovetailed into it
*Beretta 92FS Centurion *(1996) – version of the Model 92FS with a shortened barrel and slide, the frame is the same as on the Model 92FS. Overall length is 197 mm, barrel length is 103 mm, magazine capacity 15 rounds.
*Beretta 92 Vertec* (2003) – version of the Model 92FS that addressed constant complaints about the excessive grip width of Model 92 pistols. The backstrap of the grip on Vertec models is made more linear; another change is the addition of an integral Picatinny rail to the frame.
*Beretta 90two* (2006) - a most recent face-lift version of the basic Model 92 design. Key changes are modular one-piece grip panels (available in various shapes), integral Picatinny rail under the barrel (with cover), restyled slide and integral recoil buffer built into action.

*How to field-strip (disassemble) Beretta 92 pistol*: 1) remove the magazine by pressing the magazine release button; 2) check that the chamber is empty; 3) pull the slide all the way back and lock it with the slide stop lever; 4) depress the takedown lever stop, which is the small button located of the left frame above the trigger guard; 5) while holding the button down, rotate the takedown lever (located at the right side of the frame) downward about 90o ; 6) pull the slide slightly back to disengage the slide stop, then carefully push it all the way forward and out of the frame; 7) remove the return spring by pushing its head slightly forward and then pulling it out of the detent in the barrel; 8) push the locking lever pin (protrudes backwards from below the barrel breech area), then lift up the barrel from the slide.
Reassemble in reverse order.
Modern Firearms - Beretta 92
Pakistan mainly uses Beretta 92 F

@Slav Defence @Aeronaut @Oscar @nulcearpak @Indos @AUSTERLITZ @tarrar @mafiya @Chak Bamu @Manticore @Kaan @Abu Zolfiqar @Luftwaffe @fatman17 @WebMaster @Indos 
A Little effort by me to tell about weapons used by SSG mainly taken from various websites and also pictures of Pakistani Armed Forces carrying these weapons so please have your input here and tell me although I know I would have made some serious blunders

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
3 | Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

Steyr AUG




Upgraded Type 56




Again Type 56




SMG PK1




With MP-5













With Colt M4





Don't have any idea about this Sniper Gun





M-82 Anti Armor Sniper

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

RPA Rangemaster .50 
Caliber: .50 BMG (12.7x99mm NATO) 
Barrel: Fluted w/muzzle brake, made by Borders Barrels 
Barrel Length: 32" (812mm) 
Twist: RH 1:15" 
Weight (inc. optics and bipod): 37.3 lbs (16.95 kg)

Overall Length: 60" (1520mm) 
Folded Length: 48" (1230mm) 
Magazine: 5 Round Detachable Box 
Trigger: Fully adjustable 2 stage 
Stock: Composite 
Finish: Matte 
Price: Contact RPA 

Many of our USA based readers will not recognize RPA as their rifles are not imported into the USA. But those outside of our shores probably have heard of the RPA line of rifles, especially if they are in the competitive and tactical shooting arena. RPA is a large, UK based precision rifle manufacturer that offers several tactical rifles as well as their target, hunting and custom rifles. We were invited to perform a review of their Rangemaster .50 BMG rifle as well as take a look at some of their other .308 tactical rifles. Since these rifles are not imported into the USA we made arrangements to have a UK member of SC to visit with RPA and perform the familiarization and review of these rifles. 

The evaluation was performed at the military range in Kent where Stephen Higgs, the sales manager at RPA had everything arranged for our time with the rifles. Everyone knows that the .50 rifles are supposed to be big, and the Rangemaster is, but not in the same square box shape as many of the other .50's out there, it has a very clean and ergonomically correct shape to it. 




The pistol grip is well sized with a slight curve and palm swell that fits the hand nicely. Since .50's are pretty much always fired from the prone position, the free hand sits nicely at the rear of the stock. We liked the fact that you could get your whole hand around it, and not just the web of your hand. The stock is folding to allow for easier transportation and when locked in the extended position there is zero movement in any direction, a very pleasant realization when compared with some other folding stock designs out there. There is also a monopod on the rifle with a button lock that is pushed to release it up or down, and for fine tuning the height, you screw it up or down. It is a nice monopod, but as we have said before, monopods have limited use in a fluid battlefield where things rarely stay still, but against static hard targets at long range where a .50 would be useful, a monopod would be handy for very precise aiming. The butt plate is adjustable for length of pull and height as well. 




The barrels are built by Border Barrels in Scotland and are built to RPA specifications. The barrels are 32" long and are threaded for a muzzlebrake or suppressor. The muzzlebrake was designed by an ex-rocket engineer who understands the use of thrust and the expelling of hot gasses, and it really pays off in its effectiveness. 

The rifle has a 5 round detachable box magazine that slides into the housing smoothly with no grittiness. As is common on many magazine fed rifles you insert the front first and then bring the rear up until it clicks into place. A firm tug downward is always a good confirmation that it is secure. The bolt has 4 lugs which allows for a short 60 degree throw and very rapid chambering of a follow up shot and has a well sized handle. The bolt is very smooth and locks into place nicely and the whole thing has the feeling of high quality throughout. 

The trigger is a two stage design that has a fairly short first stage and then an extremely crisp break at 3.3 lbs on the 2nd stage. There is no over travel and the trigger was very nice to operate. The trigger shoe is wide with some nice ribs to aide in trigger control. The safety is well positioned right above the pistol grip on the right hand side of the action that allows for operation with your firing hand without moving it away from the pistol grip. The safety moved easily with a flick of the finger, but perhaps a bit too easy for our liking, forward for fire, back for safe. The magazine release is ambidextrous and a bit different than most magazine releases. There is a slight movement forward to operate it, but once you are used to it, it works well and prevents an accidental magazine release by catching it on clothes or anything else. 

The rifle is designed with the capability of mounting RPA's own over the barrel rail system for the attachment of night vision optics in front of the day optics. This particular rifle had a Schmidt and Bender PMII 5-25x56mm Tactical Scope mounted and dialed in before we arrived. It made an excellent combination and with the ability for night amplification this would make a very effective system. This was confirmed during the shooting portion of our evaluation. 

When firing an unfamiliar .50 for the first time there can be some tepidness, but that was quickly all put aside after we fired the first shot. The effectiveness of the muzzlebrake is excellent and in combination with the weight of the rifle, the recoil was very manageable, being about the same as a .30-06 sporter rifle. It was impressive and it truly is a rifle you could fire all day. 

The initial target we engaged was an APC at 600m. Yes, fairly large and an easy target but it allowed us to get familiar with the rifle and optics. After a few hits and feeling more comfortable we moved to a 12" target at 1350 meters (1476 yards). Stephen fired the first few shots getting a hit on the 3rd. Our first shot was 1 foot low and right hitting right in front of the target and knocking it back with debris. While we were not able to conduct any ultimate accuracy tests, RPA guarantees .5 MOA with all of their rifles, including their .50 BMGs. That guarantee is impressive, and the rifle remained very consistent throughout our shooting session while engaging several APC's at 900M as well as other long range targets. There was some stiffness when operating the bolt after some of the ball machine gun ammo was used, but there was absolute smoothness when using RPA's own match ammo. 

While we do not feel a .50 BMG makes the best standard use sniper rifle due to its shear size and weight, they are becoming more widely used in military circles. In fact, there are even some law enforcement agencies around the world that are using them for barricaded targets and hard target interdiction, especially as the threat of terrorism continues to develop around the world. These RPA 50 rifles are very well thought out and perform the task admirably. We even tested the rifle with a Suppressor and while effective, it did remind us of exactly how much work that muzzlebrake does. We would recommend to those units that have access to RPA rifles and are looking for a .50, to take a look at the Rangemaster, it will be worth your time. 




Above: RPA Rangemaster 7.62 




Above: RPA Interceptor 

We also had the opportunity to fire the RPA Intercepter and Rangemaster 7.62 on a 400M popup range. Both of the rifles where chambered in 7.62x51 NATO (.308 Win) and are dedicate tactical rifles. While we did not get an extensive opportunity to measure ultimate accuracy or shoot them at long range, the experience did give us a pretty good feeling about the rifles. 

The Rangemaster looked and handled very much like its .50 BMG big brother. It has the same folding stock design, though composite this time instead of metal, and a very similar and effective muzzlebrake. The rifle fired very well during the pop up engagements with and excellent ability for rapid follow up shots. The 10 round detachable box magazine worked well with a magazine release on the font of the trigger guard. All in all, a nicely designed and implemented tactical system, though it is a bit heavy for a .308 rifle. 

The Interceptor rifle had a more traditional style synthetic stock that is fully adjustable and the rifle itself appeared to be quite accurate during our time with it. It utilized the same 10 round detachable box magazine as the Rangemaster but this rifle did not have the muzzlebrake and as such the recoil was stronger and the follow up shots were not as rapid as the Rangemaster rifle. The composite stock is RPA's own design and are built by specialist stock builders. This stock is a good design and quite comfortable with a non slick finish to it and a comfortable palm swell in the pistol grip. During our time with the rifle we discovered no real short comings and enjoyed the rifle considerably. 

We are grateful to RPA, Stephan, and the Kent range for their hospitality and for letting us take a better look at their excellent rifles. 

Sniper Central, Feb 2009

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Slav Defence

@WebMaster @Aeronaut
Zarvan has done some good research upon my request as discussed earlier..for our project..all we need is to reshape it a bit more...very well done @Zarvan...just post us the sources if your research....excellent... Very well done...once again....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Slav Defence said:


> @WebMaster @Aeronaut
> Zarvan has done some good research for our project..all we need is to reshape it a bit more...very well done @Zarvan...just post us the sources if your research....excellent... Very well done...once again....


I didn't got much information about Machine Guns and please do some denting and painting of this thread the things which I missed and over all shape

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

Zarvan said:


> I didn't got much information about Machine Guns and please do some denting and painting of this thread the things which I missed and over all shape


It is still great man..
again thank you so much for you kindness and support to management...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Type 56 most probably he belongs to LCB ( Light Commando Battalion )




Most are with MP-5








Colt M4




Again Type 56 He is either Ranger or from FC




Famous Zarrar Compnay carrying mainly Colt M4 and named Zarrar after famous Sahabai Hazrat Zarrar Bin Al Azwar RA




He is the Sniper Guy carrying most probably British Sniper Gun International something

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jaanbaz

Nice pictures.


----------



## zaidrockx

amazing arms i really like this


----------



## Slav Defence

Can anyone give us a hand in reshaping it into proper article form?for database...?


----------



## tarrar

POF is now selling weapons to US & Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

*Steyr-Mannlicher SSG 69 sniper rifle (Austria)*
_


Steyr-Mannlicher SSG 69 sniper rifle, original military version with green stock and back-up iron sights._



_


Steyr-Mannlicher SSG 69 sniper rifle, police version (SSG P II)._



_


Steyr-Mannlicher SSG 69 sniper rifle, short police version (SSG P IV)._



_


Steyr-Mannlicher SSG 69 sniper rifle, short police version (SSG P IV) with quick-detachable silencer installed._



*Caliber*: 7.62x51mm NATO (.308) and .243
*Operation*: Bolt Action, Rotating bolt
*Length*: 1140 mm
*Barrel*: 650 mm (406 mm for P4)
*Weight*: 3.9 kg empty; 4.6 kg with telescope
*Feed Mechanism*: 5 round rotary magazine, or 10 round box mag. (discontinued)



Steyr SSG 69 (ScharfSch?tzen-Gewehr 69 - precision-shooting rifle, model of [19]69) was developed and is being built by Austrian company Steyr-Daimler-Puch (now Steyr-Mannlicher AG). SSG 69 was adopted by Austrian Army in 1969, thus gaining its name. Since that time, it was adopted by a large number of other military and police forces around the world, and is still in production today, some 40 years since its introduction. The basic rifle is a military weapon, with green polymer stock, back-up iron sights and compact bolt handle. For police applications, Steyr produces derivative versions of the SSG 69, known as SSG P II and SSG PIV. The PII rifle differs from military version by having heavier barrel with no iron sights and an oversized bolt handle. The PIV is an "urban operations" version and has shortened barrel with flash hider, that allows quick installation of the sound moderator (silencer). Sport / match versions of the same rifle also were produced by Steyr-Mannlicher over the time. With proper ammunition, the SSG 69 can deliver sub-MOA accuracy at ranges of up to 600 meters or so.

Steyr-Mannlicher SSG 69 sniper rifle is a manually operated bolt action weapon with rotary bolt. To achieve shorter bolt stroke six locking lugs are located at the rear of the bolt, and lock into the receiver wall. The solid steel receiver is of very strong design, with proprietary scope mounting interface machined at the top. The adjustable trigger is of two-stage type; some police versions were also offered with optional dual set triggers. Feed is from Mannlicher-type spool (rotary) magazines that hold five rounds. Optional double-stack box magazines with ten-round capacity were offered in the past as well. Standard stock is made from glass-reinforced polymer of green or black color. Stock can be adjusted for length of pull by adding or removing rubber inserts at the butt. In military SSG 69 version, standard telescope sight was Kahles ZF69, with fixed 6X magnification and internal adjustments for maximum range of 800 meters. Police versions were offered with variety of optical sights, depending on customer's preferences.








@Aeronaut @Slav Defence @AUSTERLITZ

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat

Suppressed Arctic Warfare Sniper Rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rockstar08

Great Work @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

*FN P90 personal defense weapon / submachine gun (Belgium)*
_

_

_FN P90 personal defense weapon / submachine gun in basic configuration, left side._



_

_

_FN P90 personal defense weapon / submachine gun in basic configuration, right side._



_

_

_FN P90 TR (triple rail version) personal defense weapon / submachine gun, with installed accessories including optical sight on top rail, flashlight on left rail, and silencer on the barrel._



_

_

_FN PS90 - a civilian semi-automatic only version of P90 with long barrel._



_

_

_Bottom view on the filed FN P90 magazine, showing position of the stored cartridges and cartridge in feed position._



_

_

_FN P90 partially disassembled._



_*Characteristics*_



*Caliber:* 5.7x28mm SS190
*Weight:* 2.54 kg empty; 3 kg loaded with magazine with 50 rounds
*Length:* 500 mm
*Barrel length:* 263 mm
*Rate of fire:* 900 rounds per minute
*Magazine capacity:* 50 rounds
*Effective range:* 200 meters



The FN P90 submachine gun (SMG) was developed in the late 1980s as a personal defense weapon for the troops whose primary activities does not include small arms, such as vehicle and tank crew members, artillery crews etc. Standard pistols and submachine guns chambered for pistol rounds were proved ineffective against enemy soldiers, wearing body armor; Therefore FN designers first developed a new round with enhanced penetration, initially known as SS90. To achieve necessary high penetration while keeping recoil impulse low, FN used a small-bore approach, creating a round that looked much like the scaled down 5,56NATO round. It must be noted that similar concepts were tried in other countries, most notably in USA, several decades before FN; for example, US Army tested M1 carbines chambered for .221 Johnson Spitfire round back in late 1950s; later on, Colt produced its .22 SCAMP and 5,6x30 MARS ammunition for special SCAMP machine pistol and MARS "mini assault rifle" (a scaled-down M16 rifle) respectively. It must be noted that 5,6x30 MARS round was in a sense a direct predecessor to 5,7x28 FN SS90 round, although the latter featured slightly lighter and faster bullet. By late 1980s a concept of a small-bore, low-impulse "personal defense weapon" (PDW) with good accuracy and lethality at ranges of up to 200-250 meters was well established, although there were no weapons adopted for service yet. FN decided to follow this concept and to create its own PDW using clean sheet approach. Basic ideas used for this development, designated as "Project 9.0", included the following: minimal size and weight of weapon; large magazine capacity; complete ambidexterity; ease of use and maintenance.
To save on size and weight, FN designers put new weapon into compact and lightweight stock of bullpup layout, made of impact-resistant polymer. The high-capacity magazine also was made from semi-translucent polymer, and holds 50 rounds in two rows. To made loaded weapon as compact as possible, FN designers followed the idea of American designer Hall, and placed the magazine above the barrels, with cartridges stored in horizontal position with bullets pointing to the left. While Hall system employed a rotary feed unit, operated by the bolt, to put new cartridge in line with the barrel, FN designers incorporated a stationary helical ramp into each magazine, which rotates cartridge for 90 degrees prior to placing it into feed lips. Complete ambidexterity was achieved by using ambidextrous controls (including dual charging handles and dual back-up open sights), and bottom ejection. Finally, simplicity of aiming was achieved by use of integral reflex type collimating sight and integral laser aiming module (LAM).
Resulting weapon appeared in around 1990 as _FN P90 personal defense weapon_, along with improved 5,7x28 SS190 ammunition, which replaced polymer-cored bullets with heavier dual-core (steel / aluminum) bullets with better penetration against body armor. Several other types of ammunition were developed for this weapon, including tracer, subsonic ball and soft-core training ball.
First sales of P90 were made to Saudi Arabia in early 1990s; today it is believed that FN sold more than 20 000 of P90's to a wide variety of law enforcement agencies and military special operation units worldwide, including US Secret Service, Austrian Army rangers, Dutch BBE special operations forces, Belgian Army and others. Most interesting fact about adoption of P90 is that so far it has been adopted for the role, directly opposite to its original niche of "personal defense weapon". In fact, most services and agencies that adopted P90 use it for offensive roles, as a specialist or even a primary weapon for various assault teams, and other "professional small-arms users", as opposed to military personnel which primary functions do not include use of small arms.
In around 1995 FN supplemented the P90 with pistol, firing the same 5,7x28 ammunition, designated as FN Five-seveN. Recently, FN also introduced a civilian version of P90, designated as PS90 carbine. This is a self-loading weapon with longer barrel (408 mm / 16").

FN P90 personal defense weapon is blowback operated, selective-fired weapon which fires from closed bolt. The firing is controlled by a removable trigger unit with conventional hammer. A manual safety is located directly below the trigger. Magazine lies at the top of the weapon, feeding from front-to-back, with spiral ramp built into the "rear" part of the magazine. Spent cartridges are ejected straight down through the chute, which exits just behind the pistol grip. The standard sighting equipment includes a non-magnifying collimating sight with "ring and dot" illuminated aiming reticule. Back-up open sights are provided at either side of the primary collimating sight. The so-called P90 USG version is provided with two additional Picatinny rails at either side of the collimating sight base; FN also offers a version with no standard sighting equipment; user has to make its own choice of day and/or night sights and additional equipment, which can be installed on three Picatinny rails - top, left and right. This version is designated as P90 TR (triple rail). The front part of the forward handgrip on P90 is shaped as hand protector, and it can contain integral laser aiming module, which sends either visible or IR laser beam to mark the intended target. For special missions P90 can be fitted with a special silencer, which is used in conjunction with special subsonic ammunition.
Modern Firearms - FN P90





















Special Services Wing of Pakistan Air Force uses FN F2000 Assault Rilfe and also the above Sub Machine gun which details are also given these are primary Assualt and Sub Machine Gun of not so old Special Services Wing
@Aeronaut @Oscar @Fulcrum15 @Slav Defence @mafiya @AUSTERLITZ @Manticore @fatman17 @Luftwaffe @Areesh @nair @fatman17 @Kaan @

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
3 | Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

With Glock and Steyr Aug





Turkish officer checking FN F2000 used by SSW of Pakistan Air Force

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Excellent job zarvan,glad ur diversifying the articles with videos and other sources and not just wiki copy paste.Keep it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Peace is our preference and killing someone for it, is our compulsion

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarrar

@Zarvan Superb find & great job bro. Proud of Pakistan, POF.


----------



## Side-Winder

Nicely done zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Side-Winder said:


> Nicely done zarvan


Thanks Side Winder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Good work @Zarvan Excellent Thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

@Zarvan , dont you think the faces of soldiers must be blurred ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

rockstar08 said:


> @Zarvan , dont you think the faces of soldiers must be blurred ?


Would be a good idea!


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

*Fabrique Nationale (FN) Five-seveN (Belgium)*





Buy FN pistols at Impact Guns online store

_*Characteristics*_

*Type*: Double Action Only or Single Action (in Tactical model)
*Chambering*: 5.7x28mm SS190
*Length*: 208 mm
*Barrel length *: 122.5 mm
*Weight*: ca. 620 g with empty magazine; ca. 760 g loaded
*Magazine*: 20 rounds



The Five-seveN pistol was designed by FN company (Belgium) as a complimentary sidearm for the P90 submachine-gun. The P90 and Five-seveN share the same ammunition, the 5.7x28mm SS190 cartridge. The SS190 ammunition looks like scaled down 5.56mm NATO round and boosts the 2.02 gramm (31 grains) pointed steel and alluminium core bullet to the muzzle velocity of 650 meters per second (ca. 2130 fps) from the pistol barrel. The key idea behind that ammunition and weapons is to provide good penetration against personnel, protected by modern body armour, while keeping weapons' weight, dimensions and recoil at the reasonable levels.

The Five-seveN is a delayed blowback operated, semi-automatic firearm. It featured polymer frame with underbarrel acessory rail. The gun is available in two versions: Five-seveN standard, intended mostly for military users, and Five-seveN Tactical, intended mostly for Law Enforcement users who carry handguns as a primary weapons. The only difference between Standart and Tactical models is in the trigger type: the Five-seveN standard features Double Action Only trigger with long trigger pull and no external safeties; The Five-seveN Tactical featured Single Action trigger with short and light trigger pull and ambidextrous safety switch, located on the frame above the trigger. Both variants are striker fired, with internal firing pin safety. The sights are fixed, with optional night sights (with luminous dots inserts) available.

The Five-seveN is advertised as being capable to penetrate standart PAGST vest at 300 meters and standart CRISAT (kevlar + titanium) vest at 100 meters.

The Five-seveN is available from FN for government or law enforcement sales only.








Special Services Wing of Pakistan Air Force has recently started to use this Pistol according to many reports
@Aeronaut @Oscar @Slav Defence @mafiya @Side-Winder @Manticore @Luftwaffe @AUSTERLITZ @Kaan @Indos @Icarus @Manticore @fatman17 @Munir @nair

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## dexter

MashaAllah nice research bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khattak786

well done @Zarvan, quit informative. and I do agree with @rocksrat08,


----------



## Indus Falcon

Zarvan said:


> *Fabrique Nationale (FN) Five-seveN (Belgium)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy FN pistols at Impact Guns online store
> 
> _*Characteristics*_
> 
> *Type*: Double Action Only or Single Action (in Tactical model)
> *Chambering*: 5.7x28mm SS190
> *Length*: 208 mm
> *Barrel length *: 122.5 mm
> *Weight*: ca. 620 g with empty magazine; ca. 760 g loaded
> *Magazine*: 20 rounds
> 
> 
> 
> The Five-seveN pistol was designed by FN company (Belgium) as a complimentary sidearm for the P90 submachine-gun. The P90 and Five-seveN share the same ammunition, the 5.7x28mm SS190 cartridge. The SS190 ammunition looks like scaled down 5.56mm NATO round and boosts the 2.02 gramm (31 grains) pointed steel and alluminium core bullet to the muzzle velocity of 650 meters per second (ca. 2130 fps) from the pistol barrel. The key idea behind that ammunition and weapons is to provide good penetration against personnel, protected by modern body armour, while keeping weapons' weight, dimensions and recoil at the reasonable levels.
> 
> The Five-seveN is a delayed blowback operated, semi-automatic firearm. It featured polymer frame with underbarrel acessory rail. The gun is available in two versions: Five-seveN standard, intended mostly for military users, and Five-seveN Tactical, intended mostly for Law Enforcement users who carry handguns as a primary weapons. The only difference between Standart and Tactical models is in the trigger type: the Five-seveN standard features Double Action Only trigger with long trigger pull and no external safeties; The Five-seveN Tactical featured Single Action trigger with short and light trigger pull and ambidextrous safety switch, located on the frame above the trigger. Both variants are striker fired, with internal firing pin safety. The sights are fixed, with optional night sights (with luminous dots inserts) available.
> 
> The Five-seveN is advertised as being capable to penetrate standart PAGST vest at 300 meters and standart CRISAT (kevlar + titanium) vest at 100 meters.
> 
> The Five-seveN is available from FN for government or law enforcement sales only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Services Wing of Pakistan Air Force has recently started to use this Pistol according to many reports
> @Aeronaut @Oscar @Slav Defence @mafiya @Side-Winder @Manticore @Luftwaffe @AUSTERLITZ @Kaan @Indos @Icarus @Manticore @fatman17 @Munir @nair


This is a very good weapon, good to see SSW using it. Thanks @Zarvan


----------



## Hakan

Cool thread. Good idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

I think SSG and SSW are not using FN-P90 that often due to a panga with ammo availability.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Munir

I personally liked this one but here it is not allowed to have this as a weapon for sports. The ammo is superb but understandable that it can be very wrong if criminals get this. On the other hand, looking at what happens here in Holland one should think about the difference between criminals and police. The first are not officially on the payroll... Besides that? Nothing.



Zarvan said:


> *Fabrique Nationale (FN) Five-seveN (Belgium)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy FN pistols at Impact Guns online store
> 
> _*Characteristics*_
> 
> *Type*: Double Action Only or Single Action (in Tactical model)
> *Chambering*: 5.7x28mm SS190
> *Length*: 208 mm
> *Barrel length *: 122.5 mm
> *Weight*: ca. 620 g with empty magazine; ca. 760 g loaded
> *Magazine*: 20 rounds
> 
> 
> 
> The Five-seveN pistol was designed by FN company (Belgium) as a complimentary sidearm for the P90 submachine-gun. The P90 and Five-seveN share the same ammunition, the 5.7x28mm SS190 cartridge. The SS190 ammunition looks like scaled down 5.56mm NATO round and boosts the 2.02 gramm (31 grains) pointed steel and alluminium core bullet to the muzzle velocity of 650 meters per second (ca. 2130 fps) from the pistol barrel. The key idea behind that ammunition and weapons is to provide good penetration against personnel, protected by modern body armour, while keeping weapons' weight, dimensions and recoil at the reasonable levels.
> 
> The Five-seveN is a delayed blowback operated, semi-automatic firearm. It featured polymer frame with underbarrel acessory rail. The gun is available in two versions: Five-seveN standard, intended mostly for military users, and Five-seveN Tactical, intended mostly for Law Enforcement users who carry handguns as a primary weapons. The only difference between Standart and Tactical models is in the trigger type: the Five-seveN standard features Double Action Only trigger with long trigger pull and no external safeties; The Five-seveN Tactical featured Single Action trigger with short and light trigger pull and ambidextrous safety switch, located on the frame above the trigger. Both variants are striker fired, with internal firing pin safety. The sights are fixed, with optional night sights (with luminous dots inserts) available.
> 
> The Five-seveN is advertised as being capable to penetrate standart PAGST vest at 300 meters and standart CRISAT (kevlar + titanium) vest at 100 meters.
> 
> The Five-seveN is available from FN for government or law enforcement sales only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Services Wing of Pakistan Air Force has recently started to use this Pistol according to many reports
> @Aeronaut @Oscar @Slav Defence @mafiya @Side-Winder @Manticore @Luftwaffe @AUSTERLITZ @Kaan @Indos @Icarus @Manticore @fatman17 @Munir @nair

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Munir said:


> I personally liked this one but here it is not allowed to have this as a weapon for sports. The ammo is superb but understandable that it can be very wrong if criminals get this. On the other hand, looking at what happens here in Holland one should think about the difference between criminals and police. The first are not officially on the payroll... Besides that? Nothing.



This gun should be not used by any forces. The ammo is VERY VERY expensive and if it falls into the wrong hands, this little teeny tiny bullet will **** shit up. Pass through armor like knife through butter.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

@Aeronaut we can this awesome info after a but denting and painting.....shall we

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

*Benelli M4 Super 90 / M1014 JSCS shotgun (Italy)*


_

_

*Benelli M4, with closedbuttstock*​
*Type*: gas operated, semi-auto
*Gauge*:12 (chamber 3" - 76 mm)
*Length: *1010 mm (extended stock), 886 mm (closedstock)
*Barrel length*: 470 mm
*Weigth* 3.8 kg unloaded
*Feeding*: 6 rounds in underbarrel tube magazine










​Benelli M4 Super 90 is developed in Italy by Benelli Armi Spa., and imported in the USA by Heckler&Koch USA,inc.
In early 1999, US AARDEC (Army Armmament Research and DevelopmentCenter), avarded contract for XM1014 Joint Service Combat Shotgun to Heckler&Koch USA,inc. Initially, some 20.000 units wil beshipped to US Marine Corps.
Technically, Benelli M4 Super90 is a gas operated, smoothbore, magazinefed semi-auto shotgun. Barrel locking is achieved by rotating bolt with two lugs. M4 Super90 has dual gas cylinders, gas pistons and actionrods for increased reliability.Low-power rounds, such as less-than-letal rubber slugs, may be cycled manually. Gun is field stripped without any additional tools. The telescopic stock may be replaced by pistol grip or hunting-style stocvk without any tools. Barrel has internal screw-in choke system for increased versatility.Standart sights are ghost-ring rear and blade front. Acessory weaver-style rail is installed at the top of the receiver. This rail may accept scopes, laser illuminators, night-vision sights etc.
Gun is so designed that it can fire 3" and 2 3/4" (70 and 76 mm)shotshells of different power without any ajustments and in any combination. All surfaces is covered by non-reflective, wear andcorrosiaon-resistant finish.Gun is very reliable in any weather conditions.​
@Slav Defence This Gun is being used by Pakistan Navy Commandos seriously no idea why


----------



## Zarvan

@Xeric Sir please contribute here Sir


----------



## blain2

Zarvan said:


> Steyr AUG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have any idea about this Sniper Gun



Steyr SSG 69. This rifle has seen a lot of use in service in Pakistan. A very accurate and sturdy weapon.



Zarvan said:


> M-82 Anti Armor Sniper


I think this is a Rangemaster .50 not M-82. Good collection of photos though!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Selous

Informant said:


> This gun should be not used by any forces. The ammo is VERY VERY expensive and if it falls into the wrong hands, this little teeny tiny bullet will **** shit up. Pass through armor like knife through butter.


The 7.62x25 which is widely available in Pakistan can go through armour just as easily.


----------

